# Internet verbindungs Probleme!!!



## PaddyG2s (21. Mai 2009)

Hey,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Internet, unzwar hab ich am Anfang wenn ich den Pc anschliesse internet und dann geht die rate runter bis auf null. Spielen im Internet ist somit kaum möglich. Ist die verbindung etwa so schlecht ? Zwischen Router und Pc liegen 2 Beton Wände. Brauch ich vielleicht einen neuen Router der mehr leistung hat ? 
Zurzeit hab ich eine Fritz Box etwa 2 Jahre alt und am Pc einen Fritz Stick.
Ich hoffe ich könnt mir helfen 

DANKE SCHONMAL IM VORRAUS 
PaddyG2s !


----------



## klyer (21. Mai 2009)

wie is denn die leistung 300m/bit oder 54m/bit?
aber 2 Betonwände is echt "dick" 
warum legst du nich ein lan kabel?


----------



## PaddyG2s (21. Mai 2009)

klyer schrieb:


> wie is denn die leistung 300m/bit oder 54m/bit?
> aber 2 Betonwände is echt "dick"
> warum legst du nich ein lan kabel?



54 m/bit.
Leitungen würde ich gerne legen aber mein router liegt im 1 Stock und mein Pc im 2 Stock. Ich müsste dann eine leitung legen dürch meine küche und dann noch ein loch nach oben ^^


----------



## ForgottenRealm (22. Mai 2009)

D-Lan wäre eine sinnvolle Alternative.

Ist inzwischen recht günstig und die Übertragungsraten reichen vollkommen aus, sind auf jeden fall besser als mit Wlan.


----------



## PaddyG2s (22. Mai 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> D-Lan wäre eine sinnvolle Alternative.
> 
> Ist inzwischen recht günstig und die Übertragungsraten reichen vollkommen aus, sind auf jeden fall besser als mit Wlan.



Was ist D-Lan ? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört.


----------



## Kadauz (22. Mai 2009)

Er meint LAN über die Steckdose nehm ich an.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (22. Mai 2009)

hab auch lan über steckdose...is top, wirklich socken surfen alles der hamma


----------



## PaddyG2s (22. Mai 2009)

geht das mit jedem router? Welchen muss ich kaufen? Könnt ihr mir einen Empfehlen ? Was brauch ich um 300 m/bit nutzen zu können ? 
So viele fragen


----------



## Kadauz (22. Mai 2009)

Meinst jetzt die Sache mit dem LAN über die Steckdose? Das hat nichts mit dem Router zu tun. Kommt ja nach dem Router, d.h. Kabel vom Router geht in die Steckdose. Und 300mbit sind utopisch....


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Mai 2009)

dass geht genauso mit dem zeug dass du jetzt hast! liegt dein W-LAN-Stick aufm PC-gehäuse? wenn ja, dass metall leitet evtl. dass signal ab, genauso wie stahlbeton. du hast ja gesagt dass dein pc im 2. stock oder so steht. bei mir ist das genauso. es könnte auch daran liegen dass der stick zu heiß wird. ich stell immer ein lüfter daneben, dann kann ich online ewig lang zocken.


----------



## PaddyG2s (22. Mai 2009)

Edit : (Also ich brauch so ein D-lan adapter für mein Router und ein für Pc richttig???) Und hab ich dann bessere signalstäre als mit W-Lan ? Reihen 54 m/bit fürs Zocken ? Welche firma ist den zu empfehlen ?

Danke schonmal für eure mühe  !!!


----------



## PaddyG2s (24. Mai 2009)

Wollte euch nur sagen das ich mir heute ein D-Lan starter set gekauft habe von devolo. Es hat 14 mbit übertragungsrate. Also bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden aber ich werde es noch testen ^^ 

Jedoch habe ich noch eine frage:

Der Verkäufer hat gesagt wenn man DSL 3000 hat ( so wie ich ) hat man 3 Mbit/s. Stimmt das ? Wozu gibt es dann Router mit 300 mbits leistung ? oder gibt es DSL 300.000 ?  

Grüße 
PaddyG2s


----------



## drachenorden (24. Mai 2009)

Ein "DSL-3000-Anschluss" entspricht im Normalfall 3072 kbit/s, also tatsächlich 3 MBit/s - im theoretischen Maximum wohlgemerkt! 

Meist wird nur mit *"bis zu"* oder *"maximal"* geworben, um den individuellen Gegebenheiten auch Rechnung zu tragen (mal sehr dezent formuliert *ggg*) - so kann das im Einzelfall bedeuten, nur mit 384 kbit/s oder weniger online zu gehen.

Es gibt natürlich natürlich auch Zugänge mit 32000 kbit/s und mehr, hier stoßen unter Umständen Endgeräte mit älteren Funk-Standards an ihre Grenzen, weshalb logischerweise die Übertragungsverfahren optimiert werden (wie Draft n mit bis zu 300 MBit/s); allerdings sind das auch *nur Maximalwerte* und meist nur in bestimmten Umgebungen sinnvoll, z. B. bei Multimedia-Übertragungen/IP-TV, Streaming-Inhalten usw.

Die Bandbreite des WLAN-Standards (z. B. 11/22/54/108/300 MBit/s etc.) also nicht mit der Anschlussbandbreite/des Internetzugangs verwechseln!

MfG.


----------



## Beat84 (24. Mai 2009)

LAN ist schneller als WAN, damit du in Deinem Heimnetzwerk Daten wesentlich schneller austauschen, besser Spielen kannst als es die Verbindung zum Internet schafft.


----------



## PaddyG2s (24. Mai 2009)

Reicht eine 3 mbit/s für Online-spiele oder sollte ich auf DSL 6000 umsteigen ? 
Danke für die Ausführliche erklärung  !!!!!


----------



## ForgottenRealm (24. Mai 2009)

3 MBit reicht vollkommen aus.

Bei den meisten Spielen werden keine riesigen Datenmengen ausgetauscht, sondern nur kleine Packete.

Einen Unterschied wirst du eventuell beim Ping merken, da z.B. die Telekom Fastpath nur noch für DSL 6000 und mehr anbietet.


----------



## PaddyG2s (24. Mai 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> 3 MBit reicht vollkommen aus.
> 
> Bei den meisten Spielen werden keine riesigen Datenmengen ausgetauscht, sondern nur kleine Packete.
> 
> Einen Unterschied wirst du eventuell beim Ping merken, da z.B. die Telekom Fastpath nur noch für DSL 6000 und mehr anbietet.



Dann ist ja gut weil bei mir in der Stadt eine Maximal listung von 3072 kbit/s. 


Vielen Danke an alle!


----------



## Beat84 (25. Mai 2009)

Mehr gibts bei mir auch nicht


----------



## PaddyG2s (2. Juni 2009)

Hey ich bins mal wieder,

ich habe jetzt seit 2 Wochen d-lan und bin auch sehr zufrieden, bis jetzt keine Störungen aber heute fing es den ganzen tag schon an diese Meldunen zu zu zeigen ( siehe Bild ). Nach 2 min ist es zwar behoben aber nach 15 min oder so ist es wieder da -.- Was kann ich tuen ? 

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## midnight (3. Juni 2009)

Modem? T-Online?

Sekunde, wie hast du das alles angeschlossen? Du musst den Router wie immer anklemmen und an den Lan.Port dann das D-Lan-Kram hängen, dann sollte das auch funktionieren.

so far


----------



## PaddyG2s (3. Juni 2009)

Ich hab eine D-lan buchse mit dem Router angeschlossen ( mit einem Lan kabel ) und dann eine Lan dose mit meinem Pc auch mit nem Lan Kabel.


----------



## midnight (4. Juni 2009)

Also es muss so aussehen:

TAE-Dose -> Splitter -> Router -> D-Lan -> Computer

Wenn du es so anschließt, dann hat dein Computer überhaupt nix von Modems zu erzählen.

so far


----------



## Beat84 (4. Juni 2009)

Aber nur, wenn der Router ein Modem integriert hat.


----------



## PaddyG2s (4. Juni 2009)

Hey,

hab eine FritzBox! 3070 W-lan. Hat das ein modem ? Geht D-Lan ohne modem nicht ???


----------



## midnight (4. Juni 2009)

Natürlich hat das Dingen ein Modem, sonst würdest du wohl kaum ins Internet kommen. 

Die Fritzbox muss im Router-Modus aggieren, dann steckst du das DSl wie immer an und statt den PC direkt an die LAN-Buchse der FritzBox steckst du das D-Lan-Ding in die Box und an deinen PC. Dann muss es gehen.

so far


----------



## Beat84 (4. Juni 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Also es muss so aussehen:
> 
> TAE-Dose -> Splitter -> Router -> D-Lan -> Computer
> 
> ...


Warum nicht, schließlich weiß der Rechner nicht, ob man nur über ein DSL-Modem ins Netz geht oder zusätzlich über einen Router.


----------



## PaddyG2s (4. Juni 2009)

Also wie jetzt ..... check gerade nix  
Muss ich irgentwas im FritzBox! menu umstellen? Sind nähmlich noch andre mit W-lan verbunden, bin der einzige mit D-lan. Kann mir jemand eine Idiotensichere anleitung schreiben wie das geht ?  

Vielen Dank schonmal!!!


----------



## PaddyG2s (6. Juni 2009)

Hey,

muss ich die einstellungen so ändern ? Hab mal ein Pic gemacht. Es sind aber noch andre Pc über W-lan verbunden geht das dann immer noch ? 

Danke schonmal !!


----------



## Beat84 (6. Juni 2009)

Nein, nicht als Modem auswählen. Die Router-Einstellung (erste Auswahl) stimmt schon. Das, was Du rot markierst hast, nicht einstellen!


----------



## PaddyG2s (6. Juni 2009)

Was muss ich dann einstellen das es richtig läuft ? Weil ich nichts check gerade -.-


----------



## ShrinkField (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe seit Freitag Nacht ein deftiges Problem mit meiner Leitung, Ich hab ein Paket Comfort von Kabel Deutschland und eben 32mBit Standleitung und Telefon Anschluss, Ich kann nicht mehr telefonieren und wenn ich jetzt bei Rapidshare was laden will läd der nur mit 10Kb/s höchstens !!?

Was ist das 

Auch wenn ich jetzt ich inet surfe alles total langsam !

Ich hab schon mit speed.io getestet..78KB down und 48KB up, es steht auch nicht was fürn Anbieter und was für ne Leitung ich habe, garnix..

Ich hab auch schon gelesen wenn man seine Rechnungen nicht zahlt dann drosseln oder sperren die einen das Internet..

Ich habe letzten Monat bezahlt, nur diesen noch nicht, also da lann wasnicht stimmen..

Ich hab eh morgen vor zum KB Laden in der Stadt zu gehen aber ich hoffe *hier* jemand kann mir schnell helfen, das ich mich vorbereiten kann..

Der Seitenaufbau beträgt hier schon gefühlte 3 minuten...hab auch grad n DL laufen der nur mit 10.0KB läd...

bitte um Hilfe 

gruß ShrinkField


----------



## PaddyG2s (8. Juni 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum bei mir jetzt dieser Fehler kommt ? 
Danke schön !!


----------



## Beat84 (8. Juni 2009)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe seit Freitag Nacht ein deftiges Problem mit meiner Leitung, Ich hab ein Paket Comfort von Kabel Deutschland und eben 32mBit Standleitung und Telefon Anschluss, Ich kann nicht mehr telefonieren und wenn ich jetzt bei Rapidshare was laden will läd der nur mit 10Kb/s höchstens !!?
> 
> ...


Mach lieber ein neues Thema auf, weil Du andere Probleme hast, als der Thread-Ersteller hier.


PaddyG2s schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen warum bei mir jetzt dieser Fehler kommt ?
> Danke schön !!


Ich hab kein D-LAN, aber hier muss es doch jemanden geben, der sich damit auskennt!?!


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. Juni 2009)

wie es aussieht gibt es keinen der sich damit auskennt.
Vielleicht hilft das bisschen weiter:
ich hab noch einen Laptop mit W-lan der hat immer 3 von 5 Strichen empfang, aber trotzdem hat er kein internet sondern nur störungen. Kann es doch nicht vielleicht an meinem Anbieter liegen ???


----------



## grubsnek (10. Juni 2009)

Also soweit ich diesen Thread verstanden habe, funktioniert dein Dlan einige Zeit und dann hast du für ein paar Minuten keine Verbindung mehr. 

Mit dem Dlan dürften die Störungen nichts zu tun haben, da ja auch die Wlan Geräte davon betroffen sind. Wären die Wlan Geräte nicht betroffen sähe das anders aus. 

Ich würde auf ein Problem der Fritzbox bzw. des Anbieters tippen.


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. Juni 2009)

Könnt ihr mir eine Box vorschlagen die mit FritzBox! Stick zusammenarbeitet ? Weil der PC meiner Sis mit dem Arbeitet. Einen mit der besten Leistung.

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. Juni 2009)

Hey,

wollte nur mal sagen das ich mir gerade ein Neuen Router gekauft habe ( Fritz Box 3270 ) mit N-Draft. Werde es jetzt mal ausprobieren ob es besser geht, ich werde euch berichten. 
Noch eine Frage :
Unterstützt mein D-lan auch die N-Draft technik ?


----------



## midnight (11. Juni 2009)

D-Lan und W-Lan sind zwei grundlegend verschiedene Dinge. Das eine benutzt ein Kabel, das andere Funk.

Ich bin mal gespannt, welche Erfahrungen du mit D-Lan machst.

so far


----------



## grubsnek (11. Juni 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> D-Lan und W-Lan sind zwei grundlegend verschiedene Dinge. Das eine benutzt ein Kabel, das andere Funk.



Es gibt auch Dlan Geräte, welche per Funk Daten an den PC senden und dafür kein Lan Kabel brauchen. 





PaddyG2s schrieb:


> Wollte euch nur sagen das ich mir heute ein D-Lan starter set gekauft habe von devolo. Es hat 14 mbit übertragungsrate.



Bei den 14 Mbit Geräten gab es sowas jedoch noch nicht. Die 85 und 200er unterstützen auch nur maximal den G-Standart.

Du kannst deine Dlans problemlos an den neuen Router anschließen. N Draft bzw. Wlan können sie jedoch nicht.


----------



## PaddyG2s (20. Juni 2009)

So wollte mal berichten wie es in sachen internet bei mir steht. 
Ich habe mir ja D-lan besorgt ------> ohne erfolg, problem immer noch!
Ich habe mir einen neuen Router gekauft -------> ohne erfolg, problem immer noch !
heute hab ich mit meinem Vater ein 5 Meter lan kabel zurch die wände gezogen, somit habe ich jetzt eine Direkt verbindung mit meinem Router, wenn es jetzt nicht geht, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter, mal sehen.
Doch es ärgert mich schon ein bisschen so viel geld für Router und d-lan auszugeben, aber für internet ohne probleme macht man alles ^^ . Ich hoffe das ich jetzt endlich ruhe mit dem Problem habe. Was meint ihr ? 

Trotzdem danke für die tipps !


----------



## midnight (21. Juni 2009)

Hast du den Router etc. online bestellt? Wenn ja, dann schick ihn einfach wieder zurück.

so far


----------



## PaddyG2s (21. Juni 2009)

ne hab den bei mediamarkt gekauft -.- so ein mist. Sollten aber jetzt fehler kommen, leigt es nicht an mir oder ?


----------



## midnight (21. Juni 2009)

Also wenn du das Kabel ordentlich gelegt hast, dann sollte es jetzt auf jeden Fall funktionieren

so far


----------



## uuodan (21. Juni 2009)

Es werden wohl einfach unabhängige Stromkreise sein. Oder es gibt zu starke Interferenzen im Stromnetz.


----------



## PaddyG2s (21. Juni 2009)

Ja kabel würde ordentlcih verlegt mit den besten leitungen ^^ 
ich hoffe damit ist das thema Internet probleme mal beseitigt


----------

